# Posten von Mailadressen



## schnippewippe (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

_abgetrennt von diesem Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38957 MOD/BR_



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Sammelaktion gegen Gewinnspiele die versteckte Verträge sind und andere Abzockerei.
> .... [at]...
> 
> Hatte vor einiger Zeit schon einmal auf eine Sammelaktion aufmerksam gemacht. Leider ist uns nicht aufgefallen, dass man sich dann erst anmelden soll. Sorry war keine Absicht.:wall: Also hier ohne Anmeldung.
> ...



Schade ich habe da wohl eine Andere Auffassung, betreffs Zusammenhalten. Was wäre schon dabei ,wenn Teilnehmer dieses Forum an dieser Sammelaktion mitgemacht hätten.
Wie sollen diese uns erreichen wenn nicht mal eine E-mailadresse vorhanden ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sollen diese uns erreichen wenn nicht mal eine E-mailadresse vorhanden ist.


Angemeldete Mitglieder können sich jederzeit per PN erreichen. Im übrigen ist das hier ein 
Forum zum Meinungsaustausch und kein  schwarzes Brett im Supermarkt.

cp


----------



## christian in wien (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

nun ja, es dient der sicherheit der mitglieder das emailadressen nicht veröffentlicht werden dürfen, und ausserdem, was spricht dagegen pn dafür zu verwenden?


----------



## schnippewippe (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

Was hat eine Sammelaktion mit einen Schwarzen Brett im Supermarkt zu tun. Solch eine Aktion könnte vielleicht dazu beitragen, dass diese [.........]  nicht mehr so leicht zu machen geht. 
Das  Schreiben hier hilft zwar denen die es schon erwischt hat  , aber was ist mit den Anderen. Die kennen die Fallen nicht und so wird es ewig weiter gehen 
Wenn ich hier, wohl auch alleine mit meiner Meinung stehe,
so ist sie nun mal. Sorry!
Gegen Pn spricht gar nichts. Bin erst seit dem ich auf sowas reingefallen bin in einen Forum. Für mich ist alles neu. Da ich den Aufruf nur weiter gab, habe nicht daran gedacht.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Der Jurist (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat eine Sammelaktion mit einen Schwarzen Brett im Supermarkt zu tun.  ....


Kann ich Dir sagen. Nimm erst mal das Brett, ganz gleich, ob schwarz oder nicht vorm Kopf weg, damit Du die NUB lesen kannst.
Hier geht es nicht darum, dass sich Gleichgesinnte verabreden können, sondern dass Erfahrungen, die einer gemacht hat, anderen zu gute kommen.

Im übrigen: Bitte einen der Mods mal "Deine" E-Mail-Adresse stehen zu lassen, beklage Dich dann aber nicht über SPAM.
Überlegung: Sollte nicht gerade deshalb die Löschung von Adressen etwas verzögert werden - rein aus pädagogischen Gründen - nur so eine Anregung an die Mods hier.


----------



## schnippewippe (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*

1)





> Kann ich Dir sagen. Nimm erst mal das Brett, ganz gleich, ob schwarz oder nicht vorm Kopf weg, damit Du die NUB lesen kannst.



Danke aber eine solche Art mit Jemand zu reden ,ist für mich beleidigend.

2)





> Hier geht es nicht darum, dass sich Gleichgesinnte verabreden können, sondern dass Erfahrungen, die einer gemacht hat, anderen zu gute kommen.



Ich hatte nie die Absicht mich mit Gleichgesinnte zu verabreden.
Was ich wollte steht ja wohl  im  Bericht.Vielleicht hat mein Brett vorm Kopf, verhindert, dass ich mich verständlich ausdrücken kann. Bitte um Nachsicht.
3)





> Im übrigen: Bitte einen der Mods mal "Deine" E-Mail-Adresse stehen zu lassen, beklage Dich dann aber nicht über SPAM.



Diese Adresse wurde extra für die Aktion angelegt.
4)





> Überlegung: Sollte nicht gerade deshalb die Löschung von Adressen etwas verzögert werden - rein aus pädagogischen Gründen - nur so eine Anregung an die Mods hier.



Ich brauche von ihnen keine Lektion dieser Art.Würde auch nur den Falschen treffen.

5)Schade , das man als Anfänger auf solch eine Art und Weise aufgeklärt wird.Trotzdem Danke, habe was dazu gelernt.




__________________


----------



## Reducal (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem Danke, habe was dazu gelernt.


Und noch was - Deine Antwort hier drauf: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=147885&postcount=555


			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> _Eine kleinlaute Frage am Rande:_ was soll diese Sammelaktion bewirken, welche Ziele sollen dadurch erreicht werden?


 .... ist schlichtweg unbefriedigend. In der Realität läuft das nicht, was du/ihr da vor hast/habt, ist erfahrungsgemäß nicht erfolgversprechend. Und die Erfahrungen haben insbesondere die hier am Forum schon länger mitwirkenden Aktivisten.


----------



## BenTigger (21 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				schnippewippe schrieb:
			
		

> 3)Im übrigen: Bitte einen der Mods mal "Deine" E-Mail-Adresse stehen zu lassen, beklage Dich dann aber nicht über SPAM.
> 
> Diese Adresse wurde extra für die Aktion angelegt.



Tja, leider habe ich immer noch nicht gelernt, wie man richtig hellsehen kann, noch habe ich eine funktionierende Kristallkugel. Auch bin ich nicht allwissend.
*Darum werde ich jede E-Mailadresse löschen, die jemand hier im Forum veröffentlicht.* 
Denn ich kann auch nicht jede Mailadresse nachprüfen, ob sie wirklich dem User gehört, der sie veröffentlicht oder ob er die Erlaubniss dazu hat.
Alleine deswegen: *Ende der Diskussion.*


----------



## crinchen (25 Mai 2006)

*- Teil II*

Hat vll. jemand von euch die email adresse von spacesms.de ??????
Ich brauche sie ganz dringend die wollen mir eine rechnung anhängen. so ein [...] ......

_[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## BenTigger (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: - Teil II*

:argl:





			
				crinchen  schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vll. jemand von euch die email adresse von spacesms.de


:wall: Liest hier jemand überhaupt mal die Postings davor, bevor er so einen BLÖDSINN fragt? :wall:


----------



## SEP (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: simsen und andere scheinbare Gratis-SMS-Seiten - Teil II*



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, leider habe ich immer noch nicht gelernt, wie man richtig hellsehen kann, noch habe ich eine funktionierende Kristallkugel. Auch bin ich nicht allwissend.
> *Darum werde ich jede E-Mailadresse löschen, die jemand hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
> Denn ich kann auch nicht jede Mailadresse nachprüfen, ob sie wirklich dem User gehört, der sie veröffentlicht oder ob er die Erlaubniss dazu hat.
> Alleine deswegen: *Ende der Diskussion.*


Nur vorsorglich: Dies ist die Auffassung *aller Mods* hier.


----------



## Heiko (26 Mai 2006)

*AW: - Teil II*



			
				crinchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vll. jemand von euch die email adresse von spacesms.de ??????
> Ich brauche sie ganz dringend die wollen mir eine rechnung anhängen. so ein [...] ......
> 
> _[Ein Wort entfernt. (bh)]_


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------

